

How to save your ears from crappy music on Spotify - boyvanamstel
http://www.getdenied.com

======
xavierxf-
This seems like a really well designed application and it seems like a pretty
cool idea.

Is a port to Windows in the works or does something like this already exist
for Windows?

~~~
boyvanamstel
Thanks! Denied is currently for Macs only, sorry.

